# 41 Colson Tandem OG



## Balloonatic (Mar 27, 2017)

Nice OG Colson tandem on the bay... starting high but at least there's a make offer option. 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=262913052414


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 27, 2017)

Seller must have a nice Mercury Comet


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 27, 2017)

As fordmike65 would say...:eek::eek::eek::eek::eek:!!!

That thing is awesome!! Almost two of everything, what a battleship! I can't imagine how much that puppy weighs, has to be at least 100lbs!!


----------



## Balloonatic (Mar 28, 2017)

Well over 100 lbs! And the Comet is doing fine thanks...


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 28, 2017)

Nice Schwinn


----------



## TR6SC (Mar 28, 2017)

I've heard you can ride these babies from the back seat with no hands!


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 28, 2017)

Nice looking but a real beast. They're long as an aircraft carrier and weigh near as much. You need an airport to turn them around and cant park them anyplace. My Twinn is a monster but small by comparison.


----------



## catfish (Mar 28, 2017)

Nice bike!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 28, 2017)

TR6SC said:


> I've heard you can ride these babies from the back seat with no hands!


----------



## Balloonatic (Mar 28, 2017)

Yes indeedy-do... all true! Except the Schwinn part... gets eyeballs though.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 28, 2017)

Balloonatic said:


> Yes indeedy-do... all true! Except the Schwinn part... gets eyeballs though.



I bet it does get a lot of looks.
So, is this yours? 
Awesome bike. I hope it works out great for both parties. Good Luck.


----------



## Balloonatic (Mar 28, 2017)

You saw this bike on a Foothill Flyers ride once... remember?


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 28, 2017)

Balloonatic said:


> You saw this bike on a Foothill Flyers ride once... remember?



Yes; I remember it well. Just checking the listed bike is it.
I should have asked to ride it that day!~


----------



## Balloonatic (Mar 29, 2017)

S s s s s s s s s... _SOLD_. 

Buyer has 6 Colson tandems! Nice guy too... and local.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 29, 2017)

Balloonatic said:


> S s s s s s s s s... _SOLD_.
> 
> Buyer has 6 Colson tandems! Nice guy too... and local.



Who's this??? Let's all ride them at the next Foothill Flyer's Ride!


----------



## Balloonatic (Mar 29, 2017)

Ah, buyer's an old timer who doesn't seem to ride 'em, just likes to collect 'em. Bought this one because the orig. finish was as nice as he's seen... he'll finesse her up, and put her on display. I asked if he wanted to ride with us sometime, but he didn't seem interested, but you never know, I'll invite him next time there's a ride. 

My last ride on this Colson after owning for over 20 years was with the Foothill Flyers.. there's a photo above with Rustjunkie riding it... even with the 2-speed it was wearing me out pedaling that beast by myself. Unfortunately, wifey won't ride unless it's a conventional tandem with stationary bars.. she's great at pedaling but if the bars move, she's out. So had to sell this one..


----------

